# Behold my new weekly lesson series, Weekend Wankshop!



## HumanFuseBen (Nov 29, 2014)

Hey everyone!
So I've started a spinoff series to my This Is Why You Suck at Guitar videos! Weekend Wankshop is where you're going to sit down with your ol' Uncle Ben every weekend and learn a lick guaranteed to be hotter than your stepmom's prom night. 
Learn the lick and make a video of yourself playing it, and post to Twitter or Instagram, tag me (@BenEllerGuitars) and hashtag it #weekendwankshop ! And of course please "like" the video and subscribe to my channel. And click on that ad to help me make some money so I can keep making videos!
Thanks so much for watching, Suckamaniacs. See you next weekend for another luscious lick! 
This is Why You Suck at Guitar : Weekend Wankshop 1 - YouTube


----------



## wizbit81 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi Ben, I had a look and it was a nice easy one to learn and implement. I liked that it started from the little finger and that gave me an idea; to run a series of vids on legato patterns starting from each finger, so people can chain lines together wherever they land on the fretboard. As a thanks if you were cool with it I figured I'd link to your video and credit it with being the inspiration behind it.

Cheers,

Chris.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Dec 5, 2014)

thank you all for watching! stay tuned for a new installment tonight... i hope you all like string-skipping tapped pentatonic madness.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Dec 6, 2014)

here we go! this week's upload! Don't forget to learn the lick then upload a video of you wailing on instagram, with the hashtag #weekendwankshop! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WgZx_NxX9M


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Dec 12, 2014)

WIN A SET OF MY BALLS! ..... My swirled ornament balls, that is. If you can learn this week's lick, make a video of it, and upload to Instagram with the hashtag #weekendwankshop (also tag me! @benellerguitars), you have a chance of winning some very special hand-swirled Christmas ornaments to trim your tree in style! 
I will post a tab of the lick on my Instagram page here in a minute, and make the lesson video public. 
Good luck!!!


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Dec 12, 2014)

Instagram/Twitter @BenEllerGuitars

Suckamaniacs!!! Prepare for a special holiday giveaway from your old pal Uncle Ben! Just about every year, i spend a little time swirl painting ornaments for friends and family. One of my awesome online Skype students, Jon, had the great idea that i should give some away as part of my Weekend Wankshop series, so here we are! Learn this lick, then upload it to instagram and hashtag it #weekendwankshop. Contest is open until 12/17/2014. I will watch all the submissions, and send the winner a special holiday package with some swirled ornaments to brighten even the most grim and kvlt winter.

Today's lick is more red hot than Rudolph's honker. Its a triplet based shreddy lick in the A minor scale (A B C D E F G A), which would sound great over an A minor chord. I've heard dudes like Paul Gilbert play similar licks to this, where we take one basic idea and jump through several octaves with it. Its a great way to get to know the board and GET CHICKS (.... or dudes).

Upload your video and tag me in it @benellerguitars, and feel free to hit me up for some one on one Skype lessons any time! [email protected] 


Happy Holidays, Shredi Knights!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kIRdkwPczs


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Dec 20, 2014)

Brand new Weekend Wankshop! Let's dig into a classic Marty Friedman pentatonic lick from his Megadeth days! 
http://youtu.be/JoeA9Vo7ZIo


----------



## WhoThenNow7 (Dec 24, 2014)

Nice lick man, exactly what I was looking for as far as practicing some legato!


----------



## fr4nci2c0 (Dec 25, 2014)

I watched one of your vids on tosin's double thump. I didnt know you were on 7string. I am glad you are doing deez vidz.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks for watching, guys!!!
Here's a brand new one for you guys, its a wicked 3 position D minor sweep arpeggio thing lick of doom and justice. We'll be sweeping and sliding all over several different positions of this arpeggio. Scope it out!
http://youtu.be/G0xK76LeI0U


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jan 2, 2015)

First Weekend Wankshop of 2015!!! Let's get down and dirty on this twangy country fried lick over an A7 chord. Grab a chaw of tobbaccy, put down that jar of 'shine, and pick for a spell with Uncle Ben! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClbSZTu2lxA


----------



## FRETPICK (Jan 2, 2015)

Your Bohemian Rhapsody is off.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jan 6, 2015)

Hahaha thanks for the input, what are you talking about?


----------



## mikolo (Jan 6, 2015)

Love the vids man.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jan 9, 2015)

This week's lick concerns the awesome demented country lick in the middle of the song "Megalodon" by Mastodon! If you know the song, you already know the one i'm talking about. Grow that middle finger nail out and hybrid pick some with Uncle Ben!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0e809Ru_ns&list=UUcLsvLJOecfCL6RplXhaO4Q


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 9, 2015)

Good stuff!


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jan 16, 2015)

New Weekend Wankshop is up now! This week we're going to cover some Randy Rhoads shred from the classic song Over the Mountain by Ozzy Osbourne. Get into it!

http://youtu.be/DH-VNRS3Gds


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jan 16, 2015)

HumanFuseBen said:


> New Weekend Wankshop is up now! This week we're going to cover some Randy Rhoads shred from the classic song Over the Mountain by Ozzy Osbourne. Get into it!
> 
> http://youtu.be/DH-VNRS3Gds


Very nicely done.
You just acquired a Youtube subscriber


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Feb 7, 2015)

Thanks to everyone for watching!! Missed a couple weeks here, whoops... Been super busy doing NAMM, the Suhr artist event with Andy Wood, and I just got back from playing Shiprocked! You know, no big deal  

Here's what we've missed: 

Some magical one string shredding courtesy of the Darkness! http://youtu.be/UcijtiCpI4w

Some ripping Zakk Wylde-style sequenced minor pentatonic madness: http://youtu.be/cIOMRFGLPJk

And lastly a diabolical diminished sequence from the depths of all eternal hell! Weekend Wankshop 11 with Ben Eller - Diminished Returns - YouTube


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 7, 2015)

Ben, you should do your own spin on that one lick that Steve Clark used to do a lot.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Feb 13, 2015)

New Kirk Hammett style Weekend Wankshop! Scope it out and add this classic lick to the ol' wank bank. 

http://youtu.be/UpPggmQai-0


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 13, 2015)

That's cool. You could Dimebag that out and add outside notes, which I think Kirk has also done on occasion when he was feeling more experimental.

Oh and might I suggest ending with, "Whatcha gonna do brother, when Suckamania runs wild on youuuuuuu!?"


----------



## Sang-Drax (Feb 14, 2015)

So you're that guy! I've laughed my ass off watching a few of your videos some time ago!


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Feb 20, 2015)

turn off that dang distortion and start playing like a true granddad with the new Weekend Wankshop lick!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKsxdqKmF98


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Mar 13, 2015)

Look at Uncle Ben slacking hard!!! Been super busy playing, teaching, and shooting videos and forgot to tend to my ss.org Suckamaniac flock. Sorry chums! Back to business:

How about some EM7 arpeggio alternate picking John Petrucci Dream Theater Under a Glass Moon action?!?! Here's a tasty one to wrap your mitts around, no sweeps required:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FaHRkwKD8o

Minor pentatonic is very much like your Aunt Julie... very tappable. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmt3iiStHEs

And a brand new whole tone scale legato lick perfect for that lonely A Augmented chord you've had laying around for so long! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-r9XleoztN0


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 13, 2015)

Dude, for Wrestlemania weekend, you gotta do one of these as Hulk Hogan, and even do the lesson like you're cutting promos, brother. Then end it with "Whatcha gonna do...etc" I think it'd be sucktastic and funny as hell too.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Mar 14, 2015)

hahahaha i have literally thought about doing exactly what you're talking about!!!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 15, 2015)

If you need tips on how to give a Hulk Hogan promo, Will Sasso does a great explanation when talking with Stone Cold Steve Austin in this video...


----------



## SilentCartographer (Mar 15, 2015)

ahaha right on man, I'll have to take a gander when Im home.


----------



## Edika (Mar 16, 2015)

Nice lessons man and subscribed. For some reason whenever you say pointer finger I keep hearing either porker finger or porner finger. I must get my head out of the gutter...


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Mar 27, 2015)

Brand new Weekend Wankshops to check out!!!!

WW 17 features a tasty bluegrass sure to impress Uncle Papaw at your next jamboree. Grab your grandpa guitar and get pickin'! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Fvthk-jiDg&list=UUcLsvLJOecfCL6RplXhaO4QWW 18 is chock full of more bars than a ....ty street in New Orleans. Get crackin' on this simple c blues lick! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wV4fNw5j-9k


----------



## metaljon (Mar 28, 2015)

What a coincidence. I didn't know Ben Eller was a regular here. Keep making these videos. I've seen 'em all and they've been really helpful.

Oh, and your stepdad says hi.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Apr 3, 2015)

Suckamaniacs! It's time for a brand new Eddie Van Halen edition of Weekend Wankshop! Dig on the excerpt from You Really Got Me, packed with all of Eddie's favorite sick tricks. 


http://youtu.be/kgeRlGh_Ntg


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Apr 26, 2015)

Here's what you've missed on the past two installments of Weekend Wankshop!

Episode 20 takes a look at a swanky Django-inspired lick, using some arpeggios and passing tones for maximum price tag: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgvqfBESOwE

And episode 21 shows your young mind how you can throw in some open strings into descending scalar runs for cool tonal effects and handy position shifts! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgvqfBESOwE


----------



## HumanFuseBen (May 8, 2015)

Episode 22 takes us on a shred journey into the mind of Michael Keane of the Faceless! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zQHgw7MPgc

and the brand new episode 23 rocks you socks with an Yngwie style one string ascending lick... unleash the fokking fury, children. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VgYHtX3W-O0


----------



## HumanFuseBen (May 15, 2015)

Episode 24 of Weekend Wankshop takes you through a lick fit for a king's son! Name avoided for copyright reasons!!!! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhD_TTzrlls


----------



## EchelonXIII (May 15, 2015)

Awesome stuff Ben. Subscribed!


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (May 15, 2015)

HumanFuseBen said:


> Episode 24 of Weekend Wankshop takes you through a lick fit for a king's son! Name avoided for copyright reasons!!!!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhD_TTzrlls



Nice to see the Fishman's making an appearance.


----------



## starslight (May 16, 2015)

HumanFuseBen said:


> Episode 24 of Weekend Wankshop takes you through a lick fit for a king's son! Name avoided for copyright reasons!!!!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhD_TTzrlls



Dig, if you will, a stepdad...


----------



## HumanFuseBen (May 16, 2015)

Hahahaha I should have used that!!


----------



## HumanFuseBen (May 22, 2015)

Gather round, Suckamaniacs, and learn a new lick from Slash's bag of tricks!!! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b05aTHUPQiE


----------



## HumanFuseBen (May 29, 2015)

This week's Sweep Tap Crap lick is gonna get you covered in chicks. Get after it!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eeXdRICU7ZA


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jun 15, 2015)

Last week featured a sequel to that chick magnet sweep tap crap lick: http://youtu.be/-K9hbaMzU2Q

And this week we've got a scalding 3 note per string harmonic minor run that is sure to raise the temp in the neighborhood! http://youtu.be/-K9hbaMzU2Q


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jun 21, 2015)

How's about a dope Jenova-themed lick in honor of the recently-announced Final Fantasy 7 remake?!?! Dig it! http://youtu.be/z7lP6s7-qDU


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jun 26, 2015)

This week is probably my favorite WW yet, and definitely features the dumbest intro i've ever done. Sink your teeth into those Super Mario Flagpole arpeggios in It's-A Me, Arpeggio! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkyLeRsJmFk


----------



## mdeeRocks (Jul 2, 2015)

Really like your lessons, thanks. As a bonus you've got this "don't give a ...." face, are you a relative of Big Lebovski?


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jul 3, 2015)

Hahaha it could be!! 
Brand new mega patriotic lick from Steve Vai's classic tune Liberty. Super brutally hard to play, give it a rip! 

http://youtu.be/lcFU3sOwJGc


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jul 10, 2015)

Kids!!!! Its time to dig into a new WEEKEND WANKSHOP with your pal Uncle Ben!!! In honor of the new record by The The Darkness&#8203;, The Last of Our Kind, we'll be covering the super sick lick from the Open Fire solo! Check it out, and savor the glory of the Aristides Instruments&#8203; 060 and Kemper Amps&#8203; Profiler i'm using! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MJwMwOfI3I


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jul 17, 2015)

WEEKEND WANKSHOP TIME! This week, to celebrate that dynamite new rg550 Jeremy hooked me up with, I've cooked up a hair-raising descending 3's lick in the key of d minor. It's got some sizzling picking and steamy legato, sure to ignite the can of White Rain hairspray you just applied to your teased-up coif. Check it out! 
http://youtu.be/LZnxUBBPoo4


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jul 24, 2015)

This time on weekend Wankshop, we pay tribute to our recently-fallen comrade Justin Lowe of After the Burial! Gone too soon, but he did leave us some dynamite guitar work. Check it out: http://youtu.be/axtZgeH_n6M


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jul 31, 2015)

Weekend Wankers! Its time to do battle against the Walking Shred. Grab your sharpest axe and prepare for battle with these tapped arpeggios from the Walking Dead theme song! (plus, lots of details on how to clean up your grimy two hand tapping skills!)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CJ6oyapM-E


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Aug 7, 2015)

New Weekend Wankshop!!! Get a slice of this Mixolydian Mixup!!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dl2R7sdxsXM


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Aug 14, 2015)

New weekend Wankshop is all about that stanky Yankee Ken Susi of Unearth! Scope it out, dringus! http://youtu.be/gCVoQUKocFs


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Aug 22, 2015)

This week's Weekend Wankshop takes you on a Journey through Neil Schon's Lights solo! http://youtu.be/FXVp21xgLCc


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Aug 28, 2015)

This time on Weekend Wankshop, Uncle Ben takes you on a an exciting ride through the hollywood hills (and my best impression of that Lamborghini douche from those youtube ads) with this beastly Aristides 070!!!! 7 string shred time! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gp0GWB9wXiE


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Sep 5, 2015)

Prepare thineselves for some Dimebag Darrell Domination this week!!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Opj8jEWplfI&index=40&list=PLetEpa_0rdYBw14hF-gExlSEW3SeThkb2


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Sep 11, 2015)

This week check out the totally bizarre picking Uli Jon Roth lays down in the opening face-melting lick of his classic Scorpions Sails of Charon solo!!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fi04owxVjMI


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Sep 15, 2015)

HumanFuseBen said:


> This week check out the totally bizarre picking Uli Jon Roth lays down in the opening face-melting lick of his classic Scorpions Sails of Charon solo!!!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fi04owxVjMI



Are those Titans?


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Sep 18, 2015)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Are those Titans?



nope, EVO and Gravity Storm


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Sep 18, 2015)

Brand new harmonic minor mania for you guys this week!!! Snag a slice of this easy lick:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8F4dwISzh80


----------



## mdeeRocks (Sep 24, 2015)

Man, really, major scale Seek and Destroy


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Sep 25, 2015)

Seek.... And Enjoy!
Brand new Weekend Wankshop!!! Because you demanded it, the insane intro section to Aqua Dementia by Mastodon!!! It's an unholy trinity of crazy hybrid picked horrors, so sharpen that axe and dive in.
http://youtu.be/fmNHZfvH04Y


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Oct 4, 2015)

Kicking off a month-long series of Halloween related goodness! Check out a lesson on how to play a two hand tapping rendition of the theme from John Carpenter's Halloween! 
http://youtu.be/tp07wjyGoR0


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Oct 9, 2015)

Week two of Halloween Horror on Weekend Wankshop! If you wanna creep out your stepmom, you gotta learn how to play my version of Tubular Bells (aka the theme from The Exorcist). Get into it! 

http://youtu.be/7Os5SeaCw6U


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Oct 26, 2015)

Kids! Uncle Ben forgot to update this last week, i've been having too much Halloween fun... Anyway, cooked up a couple cool finger style arrangements of some spooky favorites! Scope these out!
The Addams Family: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVTNcKWd3gc
Nightmare on Elm Street theme: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mdvJnXm3hfo


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Nov 3, 2015)

First ever guest host on Weekend Wankshop!!!

For this week's episode, i managed to score an exclusive lesson with goth rock romantic sensation Davey Stranger of Davey Stranger and the StrangeLove Band!!! He's going to show you how to play the guitar solo from his debut hit single, "Unrequited Life". Check it out!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2wRjNIOkTBI

and listen to the full song here: https://daveystranger.bandcamp.com/track/unrequited-life


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Nov 6, 2015)

New Weekend Wankshop takes you through an arpeggio voyage with John Petrucci through the sweep section of The Dance of Eternity! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEZbSGfGDMg


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Dec 2, 2015)

Episode 50 of WW takes you on a terrifying pentatonic trip with some Pricey Pentatonics!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4uRCpq8dTT8&list=PLetEpa_0rdYBw14hF-gExlSEW3SeThkb2&index=50

Episode 51, we're taking a look at the brutal shredneck hybrid picked intro to Hot Wired by Brent Mason... hot damn! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2mZt59aD2U&index=51&list=PLetEpa_0rdYBw14hF-gExlSEW3SeThkb2

And lastly, episode 52 celebrates the 1 year anniversary of Weekend Wankshop with a contest where you can win a free skype lesson with me!!!! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gyHezui0ZIA&index=52&list=PLetEpa_0rdYBw14hF-gExlSEW3SeThkb2


----------



## js75 (Dec 10, 2015)

I just discovered you,awesome videos,


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jun 10, 2016)

Okay, so its been a while since i posted a WW video on here, but i've not stopped making them... up to episode 80 now, which is very important, because you're going to learn the RIGHT way to play the main riffs to Master of Puppets by Metallica! I've seen so many wrong tabs and lessons on this, its nuts. Here's whats up: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00HZW3nK1uw


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jun 24, 2016)

Snag a slice of Rockabilly goodness this week!!! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Udc0BV_wlyA


----------



## sezna (Jun 24, 2016)

HumanFuseBen said:


> Snag a slice of Rockabilly goodness this week!!!
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Udc0BV_wlyA



watching now, thanks man. good stuff


----------

